# video editing software



## PBH

I picked up a GoPro5 Session. I'm curious what all you guys are using to edit videos? The GoPro Quick software seems fairly limited with options.


----------



## DallanC

I bought and use Cyberlink PowerDirector 15 video editor. If you watch you can find it on sale often, I got it for I believe $49 on a cybermonday deal.

Its fairly robust with effects. Just make sure you save after doing any major operation as it can crash. 


-DallanC


----------



## Kwalk3

I bought the basic version of Adobe Premiere. Premiere Elements for video and Photoshop Elements for photos was like $90 or something as a package. Its pretty intuitive to use without getting too crazy. Makes video editing and overlaying audio super easy for my purposes.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

If you don’t mind basic features I’ve used the Microsoft movie maker that comes free with windows. 

Doesn’t get much simpler but it’s not a high quality or robust program.


----------



## plottrunner

Lightworks is free and work pretty good. https://www.lwks.com/


----------



## DallanC

Kwalk3 said:


> I bought the basic version of Adobe Premiere. Premiere Elements for video and Photoshop Elements for photos was like $90 or something as a package. Its pretty intuitive to use without getting too crazy. Makes video editing and overlaying audio super easy for my purposes.


If you find a deal on it (ie cybermonday), I cannot say enough good things about the most amazing photo editing software ever called LightRoom. Its staggering how much you can manipulate images from RAW files (if your camera doesn't save raw, don't bother with it).

I've have Adobe Premiere but stopped using it due to lack of support for the most common file formats, used Photoshop and Elements a bit until a co-worker showed me LightRoom.

Lots of options out there though for the most basic user to the most advanced.

-DallanC


----------



## bow_dude

For Mac users, iMovie. Basic, versatile, easy to learn and best thing is, it is free with any Mac computer. For serious/professional editing, Final Cut Pro X.


----------



## Kingfisher

ditto dallan. i use power director.


----------



## Bax*

Kwalk3 said:


> I bought the basic version of Adobe Premiere. Premiere Elements for video and Photoshop Elements for photos was like $90 or something as a package. Its pretty intuitive to use without getting too crazy. Makes video editing and overlaying audio super easy for my purposes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Premier is a great program and has some nice features that other programs don't have.

I also use the base software on my Mac (I think it's just called Movie Maker).


----------



## oReceltornic121

I am looking for smth similar to Imovie cuz i have to blur a video


----------



## xaiver.coco1

oReceltornic121 said:


> I am looking for smth similar to Imovie cuz i have to blur a video


Imovie, OBS, Movavi, Sony Vegas, etc. This apps are cool and may be used for your stuff. I'm personally using the Movavi video editor cuz it's similar to Imovie and I'm using Windows. Anyway, here is an article with tutorial about how to blur videos - 





Blur a Video | Try Movavi Video Editor Plus with Blur Effect


Wondering how to blur a video? Download Movavi Video Editor Plus and read our easy instructions for how to apply video blur.




www.movavi.com




 Good luck!


----------



## Bax*

Hmmmm three responses from new members on an old thread.....


----------



## PBH

I wonder why Melisa didn't join in?




Or was it Melissia?

ugh.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Shotcut


----------

